# Legacy of Kain



## Threepwud (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone played all 5 games?

They're my favourite (was just watching the trailer for Defiance the other day) but was sooo saddended by the constant talks of no more games.

This was the greatest storyline ever and they're not going to finish it!!

Waaahhh...


----------



## Green (Oct 1, 2006)

I have played all 5 games  Excellent, excellent series on the whole. Blood Omen 2 was a bit lame, since it seemed to make a mess of the world and the general feel of the series. The final game, Defiance, was ok, but the recovering of ground for each character kind of detracted from the experience imo.

Soul Reaver 2 was amazing. Even the original Blood Omen was fun, despite the terrible graphics 

PS - Defiance did finish the series, iirc.


----------

